

Ask HN: What's the best strategy for web-browser compatibility? - wesleyzhao

Hey Hacker News!<p>I was hoping to get some advice on something crucial for the launch of our business.<p>We need to be ready to launch by Friday (small news article planned for then) and have not started cross-web-browser testing yet.<p>I did a little and already found major issues with I.E.<p>I was wondering if anyone had some good tools/methods to get our site working (mostly just CSS stuff) across different browsers, or if it would be a good idea to just detect I.E. and put a page that says "Please use Firefox/Safari/Chrome."<p>Thanks!<p>Wesley
======
pawelwentpawel
What exactly do you have issues with?

Make sure that you're using the right fonts, have all the paddings/margins
done right and png fixes if you want to make it on IE6.

You can try to test it on browsershots and something like IEtester (where you
have multiple IE's available).

"or if it would be a good idea to just detect I.E. and put a page that says
"Please use Firefox/Safari/Chrome."" - depends on what do you want to achieve
with this website. You might want to just stick a separate css sheet for IE.

~~~
wesleyzhao
We are mostly having issues with styling. Apparently words inside buttons
cannot have an anchor tag with links in I.E. It is clickable for us on Chrome
but not on I.E.

I will try IEtester - have already seen browsershots.

Thanks!

